# The Barber of Seville...on piano?



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

This opera will be played at Tel-Aviv on February 2020, would you recommend it to me? What is the plot? And how close to the standard is this?


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

It's a "prequel" to "The Marriage of Figaro." Both are based on plays by the French writer Beaumarchais. "The Barber" tells the story of how the Count, with the help of Figaro, steals Rosina away from her old, lascivious ward. The music in the video is Figaro's introductory aria, where he tells everyone all the great things he can do.

It's a tuneful opera, but there's not a piano in sight. (Although there is a guitar.)


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

jegreenwood said:


> It's a "prequel" to "The Marriage of Figaro." Both are based on plays by the French writer Beaumarchais. "The Barber" tells the story of how the Count, with the help of Figaro, steals Rosina away from her old, lascivious ward. The music in the video is Figaro's introductory aria, where he tells everyone all the great things he can do.
> 
> It's a tuneful opera, but there's not a piano in sight. (Although there is a guitar.)


The Marriage of Figaro is by Mozart, right? He did compose several operas in Italian...
The Barber of Seville-would you recommend me to get a ticket and go? I did the route from Jerusalem (in which I reside) to Tel-Aviv and back perhaps 100 times since 2009 (about on hour of drive and an easy ride on inter-city busses) and have been to the opera house in Tel-Aviv twice already; what would you suggest?


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> The Marriage of Figaro is by Mozart, right? He did compose several operas in Italian...
> The Barber of Seville-would you recommend me to get a ticket and go? I did the route from Jerusalem (in which I reside) to Tel-Aviv and back perhaps 100 times since 2009 (about on hour of drive and an easy ride on inter-city busses) and have been to the opera house in Tel-Aviv twice already; what would you suggest?


"Figaro" is by Mozart, but "The Barber" is by Rossini. He wrote it several decades after Mozart, but this story comes first. It's his best known opera. The comedy is broader than Figaro; the plot is from the tradition of commedia dell'arte. It's a lot of fun, with some gorgeous music.


----------

